
GlassTTY: TrueType VT220 Font - api
http://svo.2.staticpublic.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/glasstty/
======
api
Looks just fine in Sublime with:

"font_face": "Glass TTY VT220", "font_options": [ "subpixel_antialias" ],
"font_size": 18,

